# Fibre - makes symptoms worse?



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Has anyone else found that fibre can make the diarrhea worse? I was told once a long time ago to try to eat more fibre but it made me worse. I was just wondering if this is common?


----------



## 17358 (Dec 9, 2006)

it happens to me i told the doctor it did and she told me to kep taking fiber but i'm not


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Once upon a time there was a theory that all every single IBSer needs is more fiber.This has been shown not to be true, but some doctors still believe it.For a lot of people fiber can help, but it will make some people worse.K.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Claire -My dr. recommended fiber and i'm currently taking it (or rather, trying to take it regularly). For me, i was recommended "benefiber" and was told by doc that it'd make me worse at first for about 2-3 weeks before my body start adjunsting to it. It's been a month since the first day i took it -- it's true that at first my D got worse and with much more pain than before. and this lasted about 2-3 weeks. Now the D got better (not all the time, but on and off), but the pain's still pretty much the same.I also heard that it also depends on what kind of fiber you use -- many people think benefiber works the best, but some prefer citrical (sp??). A lot of people don't like metanusil 'cause it makes their symptoms a LOT worse. Individuals are different, too! So far I've tried only benefiber and strangely didn't experience the "miracle" effect that many people do after taking it for just one week... What kind have you tried?P.S., I must have been writing when Kathleen posted. I see now that for some people fiber just won't work...


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I think they are nuts too. I've tried every kind of fiber there is and it did nothing but make it worse. Where would they get that idea for someone who already has diarrhea????


----------



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have been taking psylium husk for a few weeks and it have certainly reduced the D. It also makes me bloated. But I can live w/ that if I have less D. I am thinking about trying the other fibers to see if they work better.


----------



## 17932 (Feb 19, 2006)

I experienced a miracle cure from fiber...that lasted three weeks. It was similar to my miracle cure from calcium that lasted a week. Everyone is different.


----------



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

My understanding of fiber is that the insoluble kind irritates the digestive system and the body speeds things up in order to get rid of it. Sounds great for constipated individuals. The soluble type absorbs fluids in the digestive system, becomes gummy, and slows things down.


----------



## 22163 (Aug 26, 2006)

I got prescribed fiber when I was 7 months pregnant and super constipated (oh the good days!), and it certainly did it's job, therefore I'm reluctant to try it for D.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure that soluble fiber changes speed.Soluble fiber absorbs and holds onto water. So it can effect stool consistancy. If the stool is too dry the extra fiber will hold enough water in the stool to make it soft and wet enough to pass easily. It also may absorb and hold onto enough water to firm up diarrhea for some people. Firming up the diarrhea may feel like it slowed it down, but I don't think fiber actually changes the rate at which you move things through the GI tract.I've seen plenty of people both with IBS-D and IBS-C that did well on fiber here through the years. It is a pretty low risk option to try even if it may make some people worse (any type of IBS).K.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

I think I have tried most OTC fibers, my favorite this past year is Metamucil with Calcium capsules. Adds bulk to the stool and greatly lessens diarrhea. I still take daily calcium.char


----------



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

Chad,I woould watch my calcium intake if I were you. If you are taking both Metamucil and calcium, that sounds like a lot of calcium...KobiHAPPY New Year Everyone There's no C or D in HAPPY


----------



## 15684 (Jan 5, 2007)

It makes me worse, the more salad and WW products that I eat, the worse the IBS-D gets.


----------



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

I've heard that a lot of people get trouble when they add fibre at first because your system isn't used to it, but in a lot of people it settles down once they're used to it.A lot of people say to add it slowly, a little more each day, rather than jumping into it.I've started a high fibre diet for the new year and I am starting to feel the symptoms calm a little but I think it's mostly more to do with the pro-biotic yoghurts I'm back on.


----------



## 17503 (Jan 6, 2007)

It made me much worse. If a gastrointerologist tells me this- I know that he/she is not informed about IBS and I change Drs.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

It depends on what kind of fiber you are talking about... There are two kinds.. soluable or insoluable... each works in a different way ..... If one has IBS C one would want to add the fiber that adds roughage.. leafy greens.. twigs and bark.... so to speak... adds lots of roughage.. to move things along.. drinking lots of water with this will help too..If one is IBS D they would want.. carrots.. apples.. oat bran...etc.. which form bulk.. but also absorb water.. Do a search to find out the foods that fall into each group.. You will be surprised by what you read and find..If you wait a few seconds too long before you drink your fiber supplement you are drinking a sludgey type drink.. well this is how these react in the bowel too... bulking things up..It works.... you just have to add the right one.. in the right amount..


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

I think fiber supps make ibs -c worse , at least it did for me ,my doc told me to try it for a week instead of the weekly mineral oil enemas I had to get for the last 6 years . Doc said it will help me go potty evey day , instead of every 3-4 days like I was at that time .The probnlem was poor diet( cheese and breAd in large amounts daily,causing me to have painfully large dry compacted stools that wee so painful to pass I would delay going to avoid the terrible pain that would occur .So when I tried the fiber supp , the next day when I woke up , I ran to the toilet and felt like I was passing a bowling ball ,and it was stuck in in my colon .I strained ,pushed ,squatted on the seat,sat sideways holding on e cheek apart ,nothing I did could help me pass that fiber packed lincoln log .By the end of that day I was doubled over lying on ,my bed in agony in my guts . Finally my mom took pity on my situation and went to the drugstore and bought me an enema to help soften up the brick in my bowels .I was too much in pain to even stand up to take off my clothes ,she took off my shoes ,then I raised up enoughfor her to slide one leg of my boxers down so half my butt was bared and she gave it to me right then and there .Mom was a nurse for 27 years ,she knew I was not going t pass this stool without a lot of pain ,so she brought out a bed pan and suggsted I assume the squat position to go potty .Well 3 minutes after the enema was churning in my tummy, I felt the urge to go potty NOW .I squatted like I never got to before ,and poppped out a poop as big as my arm and just as thick too .I could see the fiber material( totally different color and texture) packed aound the outside ofthe stool like a glove ,thats what made it feel like concrete inside me .That was the last time I took iber again


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Sure fiber will do that to you.. if you don't drink enough water, if you read the directions of the label... You drink one glass of water to mix then you take another glass following.. I drink a good amount of water every day.. plus other fluids.. and take my fiber supplement at night before bedtime.. drinking a glass of water after I finish it...Every person is different.. one works for this person may not for another.. Just a matter of finding what works right for you..


----------



## 20298 (Feb 26, 2006)

Some natural sources of fiber I am finding to be way too harsh on me. I ate some almonds last night, I know- but I had nothing else in my apartment after 3 weeks away. I have barely made it to the bathroom in the last hour. I know this sounds gross but I can see the skins of the almonds in my stool.







gonna be a long night before my first day of spring semester classes.


----------

